# Installing Clarion NX404 + other goodies



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

best tip I can give you is to say far away from the metra module and aswc. Hands down I would use a pac piece. That access peice we just pulled one out of a car because it had way to much of a current draw in idle.... They are poooooooooppppppyyyy.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi there Zen_ .

If you have any questions during installation feel free to ask . There is quite a few of us that have already tackled this task with good results .

Peruse this site at your leasure ...Installation Parts for Car Stereo Installers - Harnesses, Dash Kits, Bluetooth, Tools, Do it Yourself Stuff

When and if you decide to install a 4 channel amp let me know by PM ..

I have an extra 1 brand new in the box , never installed for sale ..Q6004 600 watts . it is a nice compact 4 channel amp ..

I am installing a 5 channel amp that I found instead because I have a 5 channel preout double din H U with every thing imaginable .. sweet H U for the $$$$$$$$$$$$$ ..


----------



## zen_ (Mar 15, 2015)

So, I got everything pulled out yesterday from the dash, only to discover I was trying to install the kit with a major part of my wiring harness missing. So, the head unit install is delayed until Wednesday. Annoying, but probably for the better, because I was trying to jam in a pile of wires without having everything bundled perfectly. 

Couple questions too:

1. Does this power wire look thick enough (the two solid yellows circled in red)? Thick one is off the head unit, thinner one from the harness. Instruction manual says to run the head unit power straight to the battery, so I assume the head unit wire thicker for a longer run. I don't want to do that (run to battery) if it's not necessary. 



2. The Metra dash kit brackets have a lot of play in them as far as where they sit, and can't be secured with 4 screws no matter what angle I try. Does this more or less look correct?

[url=http://imgur.com/Vn0eeA8][/URL]


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Wiring harness wiring appears to be correct . 

Are you aware that you have to cut up 2 sides of your HVAC control facia for the double din facia to fit properly ?

Short your ASWC Hah ?


----------



## zen_ (Mar 15, 2015)

You were right about the HVAC controls; a bit had to be trimmed out to make it fit back around the protruding head unit. Was a little bummed about that since it's not 100% reversible now, but it could have been worse. 

Anyway, the first GMOS-044 interface Crutchfield sent me was missing the main module, but I'll forgive that since all the parts (GMOS-044, ASWC-1, 99-3011S) are made in USA, and a new one was sent right away. Only the antenna adapter was Chinese. It was a real pain to jam all this stuff in though. I had to sling the GMOS-044 module under the right side vent, the ASWC-1 module in the space below the protruding head unit, and all the extra RCA outputs from the head unit in the hole below the head unit. 



Installed it looks a bit wonky because neither the head unit or dash kit came with a trim ring, and it was a real pain to get the head unit lined up with the plastic brackets that had quite a bit of give. However, everything works. Only real complaint is the plastic head unit brackets. The HVAC control panel modfication was a bit annoying too, and the audible turn signal indicator is replaced with a mechanical sounding click (retro I guess now). 



Unless the stock speakers are very, very inefficient, this head unit definitely does not have enough power for speakers, but I figured that would be the case. Sometime this summer I will probably do a compact 5 channel amp under one of the front seats, re-wire / replace all the door speakers, and add a modest 10" sub in the trunk.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That sure is sweet looking ,,oh yeah great job . But I got D TV . NTSC .. for the Blackhawks games during lunch hour on my night shift .. or when I sneeker away from the monotony at work .. that was the hardest part of the install gathering and then fitting the extra wires to the auxillary inputs .. oh well ..5 channel is nice 2 .. 

As soon as I get busy with the amp and the new positioning in the trunk and some other wiring to the door speakers I 'll have to take some pics for every one .. yeah Merc It's been awhile .. this guy got me excited again . the rest is work ..


----------

